# Question about truffles



## MochaBean04 (Nov 21, 2004)

i love truffles and i make them for me when im going through a chocolate craving, but i always mess something up.

the recipe i have says when the chocolate thickens scoop out and place on a cookie sheet and cool 15-20 minutes more.  ok thats easy but when it comes to coating them, thats the hard part.  the inside layer always melts from the melted chocolate and they never come out nice and silky.  is there any tricks to this??

me


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 21, 2004)

They melt even when you refrigerate them thoroughly before you dip in chocolate?


----------



## MochaBean04 (Nov 21, 2004)

*question about truffles*

yes, i had them in the fridge over night and when i did the chocolate the next day it still had melted.  Should I do themin the freezer next time?


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: question about truffles*



			
				MochaBean04 said:
			
		

> yes, i had them in the fridge over night and when i did the chocolate the next day it still had melted.  Should I do themin the freezer next time?



I don't know.  I know you can freeze truffles with little, if any, change in quality.  

I'm more inclined to suggest you cut back on the amount of cream or increase the amount of chocolate so you get a more firm truffle that would stand up better to dipping.  

It sounds like this truffle is very soft.  

If you insist on coating with chocolate, I would suggest purchasing a set of molds.  Fill the molds with couverture chocolate, then dump out the melted chocolate, leaving the shell.  Pipe in the truffle filling once the shells are cold.  Then seal two halves together.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 22, 2004)

Another tip to try would be to let the melted 'dipping' chocolate cool al little more before you start dipping.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

Your truffles shouldn't be melting before dipping unless...

Your room is too hot;
The ganache has too much cream; or
The chocolate doesn't have enough cocoa butter...the more the merrier!

What is your ratio of cream to chocolate?

Specifically what kind of chocolate are you using and what is its cocoa butter content?

Both of those answers would be helpful to help you here...


----------



## MochaBean04 (Nov 22, 2004)

here is the recipie i use


Classic Chocolate Truffles
This recipe will make about 24 truffles.

Ingredients


1/2 cup heavy cream 
2 Tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 teaspoon light corn syrup 
8 oz. chopped, semi-sweet chocolate + 6 oz. for dipping 
about 1/2 cup Dutch-process cocoa powder, sifted 


1. Mix the cream, butter and corn syrup together in a saucepan. Place over medium heat and bring to a full boil. Turn off heat.

2. Add 8 ounces of the chopped chocolate, and gently swirl the pan. Do not stir. Allow to rest for 5 minutes.

3. After 5 minutes, whisk slowly to combine.

4. Transfer the mixture to a bowl and refrigerate for 45 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes. In the meantime, line baking sheets with parchment paper.

5. After 45 minutes, the mixture will start to thicken quickly, keep refrigerated another 11 to 15 minutes, stirring every 5 minutes.

5. Using a mini ice cream scoop or two spoons, form the mixture into 1-inch balls and and place on the prepared sheets.

6. Chill until firm, about 10-15 minutes. While the balls are chilling, melt the remaining 6 ounces of chocolate. After it is completely melted, allow to cool slightly before continuing.

7. Place cocoa in small bowl. Remove the balls from the refrigerator. Using one hand, dip the balls into the melted chocolate. Roll it around in your hand, allow the excess to drip back into the bowl. Place the truffle in the cocoa. With your clean hand, cover the truffle with cocoa.

8. Lift it out and place on the baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining truffles. Place back in the refrigerator for 5-8 minutes to set.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm...  That's a 1:2 ratio of cream to chocolate.  I usually step mine up to 1:2.5 and corn syrup?  I remember this recipe from the truffle thread.  I wondered then why corn syrup. I'd nix that and increase the chocolate by another two ounces.  Then it should hold together and stabilize, not melting, at room temperature.

I don't understand why the addition of butter either, but I'm biased toward a strict ganache for truffles.  And the only reason why I would add butter would be to ensure a gloss.  Perhaps someone else here has a suggestion about the butter?

What chocolate are you using, though?


----------



## MochaBean04 (Nov 22, 2004)

*question about truffles*

i use the ghredelli ---(spelling)  chocolate


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

LOL, mochabean!  That IS a tough one to spell!!

I've not used it and can't find a cacao content on their website, but I did find their own ganache-based truffle recipe.   Despite using 2 cups of their "chips" in the recipe (and not ounces of chocolate), I'd ballpark the ratio to be about a 1:3 ratio of cream to chocolate.  Here's the link to that recipe:

http://www.ghirardelli.com/recipe_truffle.html

I would definately cut the corn syrup and the butter, and increase the amount of chocolate in your recipe another two ounces.  It should work well then.

There's probably a good bit of milk solids in their chocolates, but I don't know that for a fact.

I do know the stuff is downright tasty!!!!

PS:  I'd thin your melting-anyway batch with a little more cream and use it as a chocolate sauce over a cake or ice cream...cause I bet it still tastes great, even if it won't hold up to dipping!


----------



## MochaBean04 (Nov 22, 2004)

*question about truffles*

mmmm that one sounds and even looks good.  I have to make a batch for one of my friends who is leaving his job and he loves truffles so i hope that this recipe tastes awesome!!  thanks so much for your help


----------



## kyles (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm with Auseo, bye bye to the corn syrup. I use butter in my truffles as I like the flavour it gives them, but I have done it without.

I usually put mine in the freezer for one hour, it doesn't affect the quality but it makes the chocolate set quickly. Bearing in mind that most of my chocolate making was during an Australian lead up to Christmas.....very hot weather.

I also sometimes miss dipping them in chocolate and roll them in cocoa instead.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

LOL, Kyles!  Trying to make truffles in the heat of summer!!!  I can't imagine doing that, because I probably couldn't afford the A/C bill to get the kitchen cool enough!!!  At least you won't be worrying about a heat wave this Christmas!!

Mochabean, you're very welcome.  Please do let us know how your next batch comes out!!!

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## kyles (Nov 23, 2004)

In Australia we keep to English traditions. One of which is to make Christmas pudding, which takes 6 hours to boil. I used to make it in my swimming costume because it was so hot, which on my size 22 frame is pretty funny, or should that be scary!!!!! Much nicer to do all this cooking in the cold weather!!!


----------

